

Free Tools to Load/Stress Test Your Web Applications - guffshemr
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/07/10-free-tools-to-loadstress-test-your.html

======
vog
From the HN guidelines (<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>):

 _If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

~~~
vog
Update: Thanks for respecting the HN guidelines and for improving the title.

------
trun
I've been looking at SLAMD lately - <http://www.slamd.com/>. It's also
distributed and can be controlled largely by a built in web interface. With
many of the other distributed tools (JMeter, The Grinder) you have to muck
around with the Java desktop app which is less than intuitive.

------
cdr
Chris Groskopf of the Chicago Tribune News Apps team just released Bees with
Machine Guns ([http://blog.apps.chicagotribune.com/2010/07/08/bees-with-
mac...](http://blog.apps.chicagotribune.com/2010/07/08/bees-with-machine-
guns/)), which looks like a lot of fun.

